# Lantern flies and Draco lizard



## orionmystery (Apr 25, 2012)

Pyrops oculata lanternflies/lantern bugs and Draco formosus (?) gliding lizard on the same tree.

Too close, i know..but i just wanted to see how close it would let me get to.



Pyrops oculata lanternfly ....IMG_3862 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Draco and Pyrops oculata...IMG_4005 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Need to really scan the trees to spot them.



Pyrops oculata lanternfly ...IMG_4011 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Pyrops oculata lanternfly ...IMG_3850 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Pyrops oculata lanternfly ...IMG_3860 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Draco lizard and Pyrops oculata lanternfly ..... IMG_4013 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

I have 8 different species in my collection: Lantern bug / lantern fly | Up Close with Nature


----------



## premo (Apr 27, 2012)

Amazing set.


----------



## jriepe (Apr 27, 2012)

Is that its nose or is it downing a pretzel? These things are surely well camouflaged.

Jerry


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 27, 2012)

premo said:


> Amazing set.


 


jriepe said:


> Is that its nose or is it downing a pretzel? These things are surely well camouflaged.
> 
> Jerry



Thanks for the comments, Jerry, premo


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 27, 2012)

I like #1 and #4 the most for composition and angle.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 29, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> I like #1 and #4 the most for composition and angle.



Thank you, GPL.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

Great set! Very interesting creatures! After seeing these the first time it reminded me to look closely at the trees on my walks around here. I'm glad we are in the middle of nowhere because I'm sure I look like the crazy lady who stares at trees lol! Haven't found anyone yet but I suspect it might be a bit early still. I have only seen moths etc around the lights at night a couple times. It is supposed to warm up this week so hopefully more will come out and I won't feel quite so crazy


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 30, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Great set! Very interesting creatures! After seeing these the first time it reminded me to look closely at the trees on my walks around here. I'm glad we are in the middle of nowhere because I'm sure I look like the crazy lady who stares at trees lol! Haven't found anyone yet but I suspect it might be a bit early still. I have only seen moths etc around the lights at night a couple times. It is supposed to warm up this week so hopefully more will come out and I won't feel quite so crazy



Thanks, PR. LOL...i am sure people will know when they see you with a camera in hand.


----------

